# Newbie needs suggestion for @ $3000



## doubledown (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys. Sorry to be starting another one of these newbie threads but I'm truly fresh off the farm when it comes to lawn tracters. I don't know the better brands or features so I thought maybe I could ask some help before I get taken for a ride. I just bought a house on 2.6 acres with a little over 1.75 acres to mow. Not very hilly and not too many obsticles. We don't get snow and just want something good and reliable for lawn care, fertilizing, hauling some pine straw, etc. I've got @ $3000 but could go a little more or less. The previous owner had a JD 190. Any help would be tremendously appreciated.



-Scott


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Simplicity Broadmoor or Regent should do you just fine. Best tractor you could possibly buy in that price range. Or you could go a little older and find a bolens but those tend to be a bit more complicated and hard to come by. Just my 2 cents


----------



## doubledown (Jan 15, 2009)

What might I be able to get a Broadmoor down to if I shopped around and negotiated a bit?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I would think that if you shopped around a bit and did your research you could get a new one for about $3000. I got my Prestige at a HUGE sale when a dealer got liquidated and they sold off over 30 tractors. My simplicity's MSRP at that time was $6800 and I got it for under $5000


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tractor/msg091659057420.html

heres a link to another forum I found that they did a few reviews on that model


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

With that much to mow you might consider a SCUT with a finish mower. 

A small sub-compact diesel will serve you well for decades and only require the minimum of maintenance. 

A good, used Yanmar, Kubota etc, gray market tractor can be had for $3000 if you shop around. You don't have a location on your profile, but down here, Craigslist has them listed quite often.

Good luck, Mark


----------



## doubledown (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions and link.


----------



## doubledown (Jan 15, 2009)

What about a used JD x320 or GT235 with under 100 hours for @$3300. Is that a better deal than what I could get new? I'm not stuck on JD or any brand, just want to know if these are alot of machine for the money.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

I know the JD x320 is good, dont know about the Gt235, what type is that? sears?


downloadin


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

My bad, did my research and I would go with ether one of the JD's. Just see what you can get with it. Try to bargin to get a lower price if you can.:homereat:


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah JD makes a good mower too. Forgot to mention that, but I can't justify spending that much money for even a used tractor if the cut quality is lower than that of a simplicity. I'm sure you'll be happy with whatever you get


----------

